# LGB Kadee question



## jedxsa (Dec 29, 2011)

Does any one know of a how to article or have any tips for mounting Kadee couplers on a LBG stainz locomotive and the two axle cars?

Thanks
Jed


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jed:

Unless you have a strong reason other than looks, my recommendation is to stick with the hook and loops on those engines and cars. The h&l are much better on R1 curves and switches. Knuckle couplers are not prototypical on European style trains. H&Ls work better on the short engines and 2 axle cars.


What type of cars do you have/ What track and curves are you going to use? Is your railroad indoors or out? More information would help us help you. 


Chuck 


PS: I have a number of LGB engines and cars, both American style and European. I have converted all of my American style cars and engines to knuckle, most are with Kadees, but some have USA, Delton, and Bachmann. I have not converted any of my European cars and engines.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jed;
Kadee's web site has lots of useful information for mounting their couplers here: Kadee 

For most LGB equipment, I find that the 831 and 833 model Kadees work well. (831s and 833s are almost identical. The 833s have extra parts for use with Kalamazoo cars.) Some LGB locomotives actually look better with body mounted couplers, once the buffer is removed.










I was "North Americanizing" this 2090 diesel anyway, so the buffer had to go.

Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

While trying to fabricate a wireless decoupler using Kadees, we figured we had plenty of Stainz kits lying around so we converted a few. It requires a few minutes of filing down the screw riser but otherwise seemed to do the job. A kadee gauge scale is recommended - use provided shims and some patience.


----------



## jedxsa (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Victor. I actually set down and figured it out, the main reason for the swap is so the kids can hook up any piece of rolling stock and I'm running all R3 track and wide radius switches.


----------

